#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  هل بدأ الكيلوغرام يفقد وزنه؟

## رويتر

قال علماء الفيزياء في المكتب الدولي للمقاييس والأوزان بمدينة سيفر جنوب غربي باريس، إن وحدة القياس العام التي تساوي كيلوغرام، والمحفوظة منذ 118 عاماً في مخازن المكتب على شكل اسطوانة، فقدت مع الزمن 50 مايكروغرام من وزنها دون أن يتضح أي سبب علمي لذلك.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

هممم
الموضوع ده مثير للاهتمام
هل لازم نقلق؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> هممم
> الموضوع ده مثير للاهتمام
> هل لازم نقلق؟


بيتهيألي يا حنان أحنا مش لازم نقلق
أحنا الاوزان عندنا ناقص منه نص كيلو جرام في الكيلو
مش 50 مايكرو جرام

وبعدين هما أزاي أتأكدوا أنها كانت مظبوطة وقت ما قاسوها من 118 سنة ما يمكن كان ناقص فعلا ال 50 مايكرو جرام دول

----------


## حمادو

:Girl (12):  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12): 
حتى الكيلو جرام بيخس؟؟ لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ناوى يعمل ريجيم تقريبا  :Girl (12):

----------

